# Masterbait



## Pikecarp (22. November 2009)

Hallo,
wir waren gestern in Braunfels auf der Messe.

Und dort ist mir Masterbait aufgefallen,vorher noch nie was gehört oder gelesen von denen...

Kann das sein das die den Markt von Ultimate übernehmen wollen;+.

Oder lieg ich total daneben|kopfkrat

Das Preis/Leistungs verhältnis scheint zu stimmen,wenn die verarbeitung/qualität stimmt.


Viele Grüße

Rene´


----------



## Der-Hechter (22. November 2009)

*AW: Masterbait*

du kannst ganz viel über die hier lesen, da musst du dann nur ein "s" hinten dran hängen dann findest du was |wavey:


----------



## Lupus (23. November 2009)

*AW: Masterbait*

Masterbaits verkaufen leider zu 99% Schrott!!! Ich habs in nem anderen Threat bereits geschrieben! Alle Dinge die ich bei denen gekauft habe waren bereits nach kürzester Zeit im Eimer!


----------



## NR.9 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Masterbait*

Möchte diesen Tröööt nochmal aus der versenkung holen weil mir etwas aufgefallen ist und ich das mal prüfen wollte.
Ich habe letztes Jahr mal bei E-Bay zwei 10Kg Säcke Boilies der Marke "Bite Baits" gekauft und wurde schwer enttäuscht. Wurde auch schon in einen anderen Tröööt besprochen, gestern bin ich dann bei besagten Internet Auktionshaus auf 10Kg Säcke der Marke "Masterbaits" gestoßen und habe was die Anzeige anging parallelen zu den alten Anzeigen der "Bite Baits" festgestellt. Was auch auffällig war ist das der Verkäufer 0 Bewertungen hat. 
Meine Frage bzw. Vermutung - kann es sein das es sich bei diesen Boilies um die selben handelt die schon ein Jahr zuvor unter anderen Namen verkauft wurden ??????  
Wer irgendwas weiss oder evtl. mal die Masterbaits bei E-Bay gekauft hat soll sich hier mal melden und dazu was sagen. 
Wenn es so sein sollte das es sich um die gleichen Boilies handelt möchte ich andere Angler davor schützen sich diese zukaufen.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Masterbait*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Möchte diesen Tröööt nochmal aus der versenkung holen weil mir etwas aufgefallen ist und ich das mal prüfen wollte.
> Ich habe letztes Jahr mal bei E-Bay zwei 10Kg Säcke Boilies der Marke "Bite Baits" gekauft und wurde schwer enttäuscht. Wurde auch schon in einen anderen Tröööt besprochen, gestern bin ich dann bei besagten Internet Auktionshaus auf 10Kg Säcke der Marke "Masterbaits" gestoßen und habe was die Anzeige anging parallelen zu den alten Anzeigen der "Bite Baits" festgestellt. Was auch auffällig war ist das der Verkäufer 0 Bewertungen hat.
> Meine Frage bzw. Vermutung - kann es sein das es sich bei diesen Boilies um die selben handelt die schon ein Jahr zuvor unter anderen Namen verkauft wurden ??????
> Wer irgendwas weiss oder evtl. mal die Masterbaits bei E-Bay gekauft hat soll sich hier mal melden und dazu was sagen.
> Wenn es so sein sollte das es sich um die gleichen Boilies handelt möchte ich andere Angler davor schützen sich diese zukaufen.




finde es ne gute sache was der Nr. 9 hier macht und uns davor vor solchen betrügern schützen möchte, mir kommt es auch alles so komisch vor, das der verkäufer 0 bewertungen hat...werde den theard genau hier verfolgen und bin auch sehr gespannt was da raus kommt!

mal ne ganz andere frage an euch, welche boilies würdet ihr so empfehlen (also am fängigsten und bezogen auf jahreszeiten, kalte und warme)

danke für die tips,

grüße


----------



## NR.9 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Masterbait*

Sorry wenn sich hier irgendwer in die Eier getreten fühlt aber bei mir liefen die TopSecret "Pralines for Carp" eigentlich immer.
Aber viele scheuen diese Boilies wegen der Konservierer und des niedrigen Preises. Mich für meinen Teil haben viele TS Produkte überzeugt...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Masterbait*

"BiteBaits" wurden von einem Verkäufer aus dem Frankischen Umland  hergestellt und verkauft. Das Problem: er hat die Murmeln bei Ebay eingestellt und hat nach der Auktion erst produziert. Da kamen dann schon mal zwei Wochen Wartezeit zusammen. Auch wurde er des öfteren "negativ" bewertet weil seine Ware angeblich "schlecht" wäre. 

Leider haben die Bewerter vergessen, das man auch aus anderen Gründen "Schneider" bleiben kann.
Dadurch bekam er einige Negativ-Bewertungen und hat den Shop dann geschlossen.

Seine Boilies wurden später vom Reitshop Abenberg bei Ebay vertrieben und es waren immer 8kg-Säcke.
Habe bei beiden Murmeln gekauft... günstig aber ganz ok, als Futterboilies zu gebrauchen.

Der von dir angesprochene Shop hat seinen Sitz in Weilerswist und ist seit dem 22/12/2010 erst bei Ebay angemeldet.

Deswegen also die fehlenden Bewertungen.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Masterbait*

also ich habe jetzt ein paar masterbaits angeschaut die bei ihm ablaufen sind die gebote....*Masterbaits Boilies 14 kg Tutti-Frutti 20 mm*

grad mal für  34 euro... da kann einfahc was  nciht stimmen!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Masterbaits-Boil...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item35aee4a940


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Masterbait*

Was soll daran nicht stimmen? Mit wenigen und günstigen Zutaten klappt das...


----------



## Angelsuchti (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Masterbait*

Soll jetzt um Gottes Willen kein Angriff auf irgendjemanden sein, aber:
Ich finde solche aussagen wie "als Futterboilies gehn die noch" etc, vollkommen kurzsichtig und auch ein wenig dumm...
Ich möchte nicht wissen was in manchen Billigboilies drin ist...
Der Karpfen wird die schlechten Boilies vllt ein oder 2mal essen, dann nicht mehr. Man geht ja auch nicht zu ner Imbissbude isst dort Pommes die erstens nicht schmecken und die einem überhaupt nicht bekommen und geht in ner Woche wieder dort hin...
Zu den Boilies speziell kann ich nichts sagen. Habe die zum Glück noch nicht gekauft, aber für den Preis kann das eigentlich nichts Gescheites sein! Lasse mich da aber gerne eines besseren belehren!


Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Masterbait*



Angelsuchti schrieb:


> Ich finde solche aussagen wie "als Futterboilies gehn die noch" etc, *vollkommen kurzsichtig und auch ein wenig dumm*...
> *Ich möchte nicht wissen was in manchen Billigboilies drin ist*...



So so... du weißt aber zu 100% was in einem teuren Fertigboilie enthalten ist... Gerade weil du ja seit 20 Jahren "Carphunter" bist.

Und ich mach mir die Hose mit der Kneifzange zu.

Sagen und schreiben kann ein Boilieproduzent viel.

Und dich möchte ich sehen, wenn du im Rhein (dafür waren sie gedacht) pro Tag 5kg "teure" Boilies versenkst. Aber du mit deinen 17 Jahren könntest dir das ja sicherlich leisten.

Vllt. solltest mit Aussagen "und auch ein wenig dumm" ein wenig vorsichtiger Umgehen. Wenigstens solange, bis du den Zusammenhang kennst. 

Und es Gebietet der Resekt eines jungen Menschen dem älteren gegenüber sich so etwas zu verkneifen.


----------



## Angelsuchti (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Masterbait*

Ok ich gebs zu das war ein bisschen zu spitz formuliert. Dafür möchte ich mich entschuldigen!

Aber ich denke nicht das in einem Boilie wo das Kilo 2 Euro kostet so wahnsinnig tolle Zutaten drin sind. Erstens kostet das ganze Sojamehl und so weiter auch nen Stecken Geld, auch wenn mans in Großbestellungen bekommt... Dann macht das der Mensch an der Maschine wahrscheinlich auch nicht für lau, irgendwas muss er ja selber in de Taschen haben, außer seine eigenen Boilies...

Das das für den Rhein war konnte ich nicht wissen, trotzdem denek ich das auch Flussfische keine Staubsauger sind . Ich habe allerdings noch nie am Rhein gefischt, kann daher nur auf "Leseerfahrung" vertrauen.
Achso: das Geld für teure Boilies habe ich begrenzt, ich versenke auch keine Kilos.

Klar können einem die Köderhersteller viel vormachen. Aber: probiere mal einen guten selbstgerollten Boilie, einen qualitativ hochwertigen und einen billigen. Ich zumindest habe deutlich gemerkt, was der billige ist... Ich denke das Karpfen das auch merken und das brennen im Mund nicht so mögen.

In mindestens einem Punkt hast du Recht - wahrscheinlich habe ich weniger Erfahrung als du. 
Aber "Carphunter"... das will ich nicht so wirklich sein...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Masterbait*



Angelsuchti schrieb:


> Ok ich gebs zu das war ein bisschen zu spitz formuliert. Dafür möchte ich mich entschuldigen!



Ist voll und ganz akzeptiert und ist somit erledigt.

Kurz OT: Es geht beim Flußfischen nicht um "Staubsaugerfische"... Es geht darum das die Stromung und der Schiffsverkehr viel Futter verdriftet.
Und das es zwangläufig Futterneider (Barben, Brassen) gibt, um die du einfach nicht herum angeln kannst.

So, weiter im Text...


----------



## Marc 24 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Masterbait*

Ich will Angelsuchti schon im Ansatz Recht geben. Was bringt dir denn ein Billigboilie zum Füttern? Was verspricht man sich davon, dass die Karpfen diese fressen und lieben werden? Dann fütter ich doch sogar lieber ausschließlich Partikel, die nicht mit Konservierern vollgepumpt sind und auch noch natürlicher wirken. 

Ansonsten würde ich von den "Billigboilies" eher abraten und Selberrollen empfehlen, da hast du nämlich fast für den Preis Boilies, die du mit guten Gewissen füttern sowie fischen kannst.

Gruß Marc


----------



## NR.9 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Masterbait*

Also nochmal zu diesen "Bite Baits" - ich habe sie (muss mich korigieren) in 10 KG zu je zwei 5 Kg Säcken gekauft. Sie haben nach selbstversuch absolut paaaaah geschmeckt - so richtung Esspapier aber in eklig.
Leider hat der Händler nix in seiner Anzeige davon gesagt das sie für grosse Fliessgewässer sind. Ausserdem waren sie viel zu weich. 
Nach den neuen Dioxin Skandal könnte man ja fast schon sagen das diese Boilies echt gesund sind weil Ei war da kaum drinne.
Kann ja sein das dieser Boilie als Futterboilie geeignet ist aber nicht auf dauer - diesen Geschmack kann auch kein Karpfen auf lange Sicht aushalten. Und echte Fans dieser Köder können bei mir günstig welche erwerben - habe noch rund 15Kg in der Tiefkühltruhe. Aber empfehlen kann ich sie nicht - in dem unterscheide ich mich von profitorientierten Herstellern die billig verkaufen und noch billiger produzieren.

Aber im grossen und ganzen habe ich nun nicht ganz rauslesen können ob die Masterbaits nun evtl. die Bite Baits sind ???


----------



## cipro2003 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Masterbait*

Ich schliesse mich meinem Vorredner 
An,bei mir liegen auch noch 10kg
In der Tiefkühltruhe,bei Interesse PN
an mich 

Ich würde sie auch nicht fischen!

Gruß Frank


----------



## Anaconda1983 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Masterbait*

hallo zusammen,


wie schon berichtet wurde hier viel diskutiert über den Boilie vom Masterbaits ebay!

der verkäufer hatte 0 bewertungen, ich habe den ganzen mut zusammen genommen und dachte bestell einfach und teste es selbst...

also am 5.01 ersteigert und per paypal überwiesen, heute früh klingelt es bei mir an der Türe und ich bekomme ein riesen paket mit 20kg boilies von masterbaits und sogar noch popups als kleines geschenk mit fischgeschmack, boilies ausprobiert und reingebissen alles perfekt fallen nicht ausseinander und schmecken auch nach tutti frutti so wie bestellt habe und eine  sorte von masterbaits white-fish 10kg kann nur bestätigen hier nochmals das alles perfekt und profisionel da abläuft!

hier noch ein paar bilder wie die pakete aussehen bei mir im album zusehen!


grüße anaconda


----------



## Brassenkaiser (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Masterbait*

Habe auch die Masterbaits und kann nichts schlechtes sagen und zur Preisdiskussion möchte ich nur erwähnen,das er sie als 1 Euro Auktion eingestellt hat und der Preis nichts über die Quallität der Knödel aussagt.Boilies taugen sicher nur etwas wenn Dynamit Baits,Pelzer oder was auch immer für Hersteller draufsteht und unmengen an Euros kosten!!!
Finde es unfair schlecht über Dinge zu reden,die man nicht kennt und nie probiert hat.Das ist ein Super Start für den Verkäufer,der sich versucht langsam sein Geschäft aufzubauen und sofort negative Kritiken bekommt aus einem so riesigen Forum wie dem Anglerboard ohne das jemand die möglichkeit hatte die Teile zu testen.Denkt mal darüber nach und gebt im eine faire chance.
Super


----------



## carp12 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Masterbait*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> mal ne ganz andere frage an euch, welche boilies würdet ihr so empfehlen (also am fängigsten und bezogen auf jahreszeiten, kalte und warme)
> 
> danke für die tips,
> 
> grüße


 
@Anaconda 1983 Habe sehr gute Erfahrung mit Prologic-Baits gemacht. Im speziellen die aus der Crustacean-Serie.
am besten lief bei mir Banana-Crustacean.
Im Winter ist Kiwi-Crustacean ein absolut geiler Bait.
Wie gesagt-meine Erfahrung.#6


----------



## Berggeist69 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Masterbait*

Hallo! Ich kenne Masterbaits schon seit 10 Jahren. Die hatten früher in Brühl bei Köln ein Ladenlokal, dort hab ich auch immer mit ihren Boilies gefischt mal mit mehr mal mit weniger Erfolg! Dieses Phänomen hatte ich aber über die Jahre auch mit Boilies namhafter anderer Hersteller! Also redet nicht alles gleich schlecht was günstig verkauft wird! Übrigens, meine Masterbaits Liege hat mich nach 8 Jahren nun verlassen! Das war lang genug für den günstigen Preis!
LG, der Berggeist


----------



## Brassenkaiser (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Masterbait*

Ich werde die Masterbaits dieses Jahr fischen und denke, das ich mir am Jahresende ein Urteil erlauben darf und kann.Habe noch nicht viel erfahrung mit Boilies machen können,da ich noch nicht lange auf Karpfen fische.Für alle die der Meinung sind,das die Boilies für diesen Preis nichts taugen würde ich gern mal eine Begründung hören.


----------



## DerJonsen (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Masterbait*



Brassenkaiser schrieb:


> Ich werde die Masterbaits dieses Jahr fischen und denke, das ich mir am Jahresende ein Urteil erlauben darf und kann.Habe noch nicht viel erfahrung mit Boilies machen können,da ich noch nicht lange auf Karpfen fische.Für alle die der Meinung sind,das die Boilies für diesen Preis nichts taugen würde ich gern mal eine Begründung hören.




Du wirst wenige gute Begründungen hören(leider), es greift allerdings wieder eines der uralten Sprichwörter aus der Ökonomie, "was nichts kostet ist auch nichts Wert" Das in vielen Boilies eigtl fast nur Sackware verarbeitet wird und der Preis nicht bei 5 € pro Kilo liegen muss wird gerne vergessen. 

Ich kann auch aus Berufserfahrung (vor meinem Studium) behaupten dass viele Hersteller ihre Ware sowohl im Discounter unter falschem Namen, als auch im Supermakrt unter ihrem richtigen Namen verkaufen, der Verbraucher denkt häufig der hohe Preis sei damit gerechtfertigt dass bessere Zutaten verwendet wurden, dabei wird nur die Abfüllanlage bzw. Ettikettiermaschine umgestellt und das Band läuft weiter... Das meiste bezahlen wir dann dafür dass jemand erforscht hat wie wir das meiste Geld dafür bezahlen wollen #d

und bitte, erzählt mir nicht durch reinbeißen oder essen der Boilies könnt ihr erkennen ob sie von guter Qualität sind oder einem Karpfen schmecken....ganz ehrlich...ne, auserdem würde ich das nich fressen, ich könnte mir vorstellen dass grade in teureren Boilies einige chemische Lockstoffe verarbeitet wurden, die nicht Lebensmittelquali haben....:q

Und mal allgemein, ich finde ews gut wenn man Erfahrungen austauscht und Billigschrott kann auch wirklich Billigschrott sein, aber ne generelle Ablehnung oder eine Meinung durch Nichtwissen sollte es eigtl nicht geben!!!


----------



## carplord (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Masterbait*

Ehlich gesagt finde ich es leidvoll, dass dieses so oft diskutierte Thema "Billig-Baits" immer noch so großen Anklang findet. 

Ich gebe meinem Vorredner vollkommen recht, dass Billigware nicht immer schlecht sein muss bzw. Marken.Produkte nicht besser sind.
Aber Billig-Boilie bleibt Bllig-Boilie und da spreche ich aus Erfahrung und nicht aus Vorurteilen. 
Kugeln die wenig bis gar keinen Feststoff- sprich Partikelgehalt haben sondern fast durchgehend aus Mais oder Sojamehl bestehen. Überflavourt mit säuerlich schmeckenden Aromen. Hohe Konservierungsanteile, schlechte Löslichkeit und Abgabe der Geruchsstoffe etc. 

Nicht mit günstigen aber mit Schrott-Baits wirst du stets kurzfristig erfolg haben, aber die Fische nicht dauerhaft am Spod halten können. Vor allem bei erhöhtem Nahrungsaufkommen oder Konkurenzdruck. 

Mal davon abgesehen:

Da stehen hunderte Euro in Form von Tackle am Wasser und am Haken baumelt ein Discount-Boilie für 4 Euro/Kilo???

Viele Angler müssen gehörig umdenken!!
Man sollte stets vom Fisch zum Mensch investieren und nicht umgekehrt! Da hock ich lieber mit nem 20 Euro Stengel auf na Astgabel am Wasser und dafür weiß ich, dass ich meinem Bait absolut vertrauen kann und der Haken scharf wie Harry ist!

Leider macht vernünftige Haken und Boilies kaufen halt nur halb so viel Spass, als in neue Ruten zu investieren...und so wird in den meisten Fällen am falschen Ende gespart!!

Es fängt immer noch der Bait den Fisch, alles andere ist mehr oder weniger Luxus!!

Viele Grüße

Flo


----------



## Brassenkaiser (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Masterbait*

Sehe ich auch so,nur wenn jemand eine Sache verurteilt,nur weil sie billiger ist,ohne sie zu testen ist meiner Meinung nach der falsche Weg.Ich kauf doch keine Rute ohne sie vorher wenigstens mal in der Hand gehabt zu haben nur weil z.B.Fox darauf steht und sie unmengen an Geld kostet.Der Preis sagt doch nichts über die Qualität aus!!!


----------



## Petri (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Masterbait*

Tach auch!

also über die Inhaltsstoffe sagt ein geringer Preis mit Sicherheit etwas aus! Allerdings nicht über die Fängigkeit. Und ein teuerer Boilie muß nicht zwangsläufig teuere Inhaltsstoffe haben.

Am besten selber Rollen, dann weiß man auch was drin ist.


----------



## Der vom Dorf (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Masterbait*

werde sie dieses jahr auch fischen und wenn sie fängig sind dann ist das nen guter köder zum niedrigen preis und wenn nicht dann nicht. am ende muß doch jeder selbst wissen mit welchen hersteller er fischt und in welcher preiskategorie


----------



## Starausbeiner2005 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Masterbait*

Hallo, mal eim altes Thema :vik: wie sind eure Erfahrungen jetzt mit Masterbaits 2014/15? ist auf vielen Messen da und scheint nicht schlecht zuwirken. Was sagt Ihr?


----------



## Marc 24 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Masterbait*

Als ich vor ein paar Jahren fast meine Ware nicht mehr erhalten hatte und nach einigen Monaten "nerven" doch noch die Artikel zugeschickt bekommen hatte, hatte der Inhaber mir damals eigentlich einen Gutschein versprochen. Aus diesem Gutschein wurde allerdings nichts mehr, gerade weil Masterbaits kurz darauf ganz von der Bildfläche verschwand.
Anfang letzten Jahres kündigte Masterbaits ein Comeback an und ich erinnerte Herrn Rogalla an den Gutschein, indem ich nach ein paar "kostenlosen Testboilies" fragte. Prompt kam eine nette Mail zurück sowie 3kg der gewünschten Sorte (Banane/Fisch) nach Hause. 
Als ich dann wenige Wochen später an einem stark überfischten und (für mich) sehr anspruchsvollen Gewässer einen 34Pfünder darauf fing, war ich total begeistert. 
Die Konsistenz ist wirklich gut, eher etwas weich, hält dennoch sauber am Haar bis zum nächsten Tag. Der Geruch ist angenehm, nicht zu heftig. Vom Konservierer schmeckt man nicht viel.


----------



## Tomm82 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Masterbait*

Hi hi,

ich hab auf de Messe zum kleine Preis einmal Bloodworm und Whitefischpellets mitgenommen. Auf die Whitfishpellets hab ich bisher sehr gut gefangen.

Bloodworm bis jetzt nix kann aber wo anders andres sein.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Starausbeiner2005 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Masterbait*

Hallo, war gestern auf der Messe in Hannover habe mir Fish Banana , Bloodworm und Gralic mitgenommen. Sobald das Wetter besser wird müssen die mich überzeugen.
Weiter erfahrungen könnt Ihr gerne reinschreiben.


----------

